# Duetto buffo di due gatti (Humorous Duet for Two Cats)



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 17, 2010)

For cat lovers - and Gioachino Rossini lovers - everywhere, this is one of the better renditions of Duetto buffo di due gatti (Humorous Duet for Two Cats), which was likely written not by Rossini but by Robert Lucas de Pearsall and based on Rossini's 1816 opera Otello. See Duetto buffo di due gatti - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia  for more info.


----------

